# The Girls



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mine is too on the far left here. Just thought this was a neat picture from work. Keep on cruz'n. I need to get the rs body kit on my vehicle. Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sexy


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

C'mon man you have a Cruze...gotta start back parking that. haha


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You say "the girls" and I think "the ta tas"! Boy......what a bummer.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> You say "the girls" and I think "the ta tas"! Boy......what a bummer.


 yeah I did too...


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> You say "the girls" and I think "the ta tas"! Boy......what a bummer.


+1 here as well.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> You say "the girls" and I think "the ta tas"! Boy......what a bummer.


 My first thought too.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

That's why i did it. I thought it would drive some traffic.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Came back and there are 4....each of my team members at work has one.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Worst thread ever, got me all excited, thumbs down! :grin:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Haha I totally though this post was going to be about boobage as well. Still, funny pics!

I admit I pay more attention to Cruzes than most other cars, but for whatever reason, Cruze drivers always seem to park together. I see it often.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry, I am not showing man boobies. My girlfriend and I agree, unfortunately for you all, that her boobs are for me to see and me alone ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, I've got y'all trained so well.

Sup JJ, glad to see you joining this party too!

I volunteer Crauls to make this thread better. You can do it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

